

The 21-Year-Old Behind Tumblr - drm237
http://www.nysun.com/article/66108

======
raghus
On Pg2: "In Japan, we have tradition to value cute things high," a Japanese
user, Yukihiro Matsumoto, wrote.

Hmmm...does the NYSUN reporter know who that Japanese user might be..?

~~~
brent
Also, what is a "...a hybrid between a social networking site and a
traditional blob..." ?

~~~
BrandonM
Apparently a typo, but I saw that and laughed and was going to note it here as
well. :-)

------
jamesbritt
Wow, no mention of Christian Neukirchen , the guy who invented the tumblelog.

~~~
thomasswift
i love his tumblelog, two cool pics and a bunch of links

------
kajecounterhack
yeah I dont really get it...its just a social wordpress....

------
oditogre
Ye gods. I'm skinny, but somebody needs to pin that guy to the ground and pour
some lard down his throat or something. Then again, if they ever decide to do
'The Nightmare Before Christmas' with real actors, he'd be a shoe-in for the
lead role. :)

